# Spain Llamaya sim from Masmovil shop top up question



## Moped (Jan 31, 2022)

On a recommendation in this forum we purchased the Llamaya 120GB PAYG 30 day data sim for €30 deal from a Masmovil shop which we installed in our dual sim phone and it’s great! Permits good 4g hot spot streaming to various devices whilst in Spain.

Having subscribed to the website to check data etc I was wondering how you extend your 30 days at the end of the initial 30 days. I may be right or wrong but it seems that whilst you can top up an existing PAYG contract online you are unable to extend a PAYG contract online and you have to phone. Hopefully they have English speaking staff.

Any guidance from existing users would be appreciated.


----------



## alcam (Jan 31, 2022)

Moped said:


> On a recommendation in this forum we purchased the Llamaya 120GB PAYG 30 day data sim for €30 deal from a Masmovil shop which we installed in our dual sim phone and it’s great! Permits good 4g hot spot streaming to various devices whilst in Spain.
> 
> Having subscribed to the website to check data etc I was wondering how you extend your 30 days at the end of the initial 30 days. I may be right or wrong but it seems that whilst you can top up an existing PAYG contract online you are unable to extend a PAYG contract online and you have to phone. Hopefully they have English speaking staff.
> 
> Any guidance from existing users would be appreciated.


Can't help but thanks for information


----------



## TJBi (Jan 31, 2022)

Moped said:


> On a recommendation in this forum we purchased the Llamaya 120GB PAYG 30 day data sim for €30 deal from a Masmovil shop which we installed in our dual sim phone and it’s great! Permits good 4g hot spot streaming to various devices whilst in Spain.
> 
> Having subscribed to the website to check data etc I was wondering how you extend your 30 days at the end of the initial 30 days. I may be right or wrong but it seems that whilst you can top up an existing PAYG contract online you are unable to extend a PAYG contract online and you have to phone. Hopefully they have English speaking staff.
> 
> Any guidance from existing users would be appreciated.


Not an existing user, but it looks as though the 28/30? day contract will autorenew if you have a sufficient balance:

Duración y renovación​Bono válido durante 28 días desde la activación y autorrenovable siempre que se disponga de saldo.


----------



## Stanski (Feb 6, 2022)

SO - do I buy a mifi? in UK or in Europe?
Suggestions people


----------



## Moped (Feb 7, 2022)

Stanski said:


> SO - do I buy a mifi? in UK or in Europe?
> Suggestions people


Depends where you are going, the type of phone you have, what your existing agreement says, and what you use your Mifi for. A dual sim phone makes the choice easier. For us in Spain, Spanish Mifi was a no brainier and when combined with a VPN we stream U.K. tv through a type C to hdmi connection from our phone to TV. But the local 4g signal has to be up to it of course so not always possible but coastal Spain generally is good in this regard. 

No need for a £2000 satellite installation. We do have a portable dish for France so can watch Freesat in that country but will still check out best local PAYG sim deals (that don’t require a French bank account or permanent residence) as and when as we don’t want to be tied to the roaming whim of a U.K. sim provider.


----------



## BarkWick (Feb 8, 2022)

alcam said:


> Can't help but thanks for information





Moped said:


> On a recommendation in this forum we purchased the Llamaya 120GB PAYG 30 day data sim for €30 deal from a Masmovil shop which we installed in our dual sim phone and it’s great! Permits good 4g hot spot streaming to various devices whilst in Spain.
> 
> Having subscribed to the website to check data etc I was wondering how you extend your 30 days at the end of the initial 30 days. I may be right or wrong but it seems that whilst you can top up an existing PAYG contract online you are unable to extend a PAYG contract online and you have to phone. Hopefully they have English speaking staff.
> 
> Any guidance from existing users would be appreciated.


Where do you get this and do they sell to 'foreigners'?


----------



## BarkWick (Feb 8, 2022)

BarkWick said:


> Where do you get this and do they sell to 'foreigners'?


In Benicàssim


----------



## Moped (Feb 9, 2022)

BarkWick said:


> In Benicàssim


Any Masmovil store should supply. If you Google there seems to be one in your area.  You will need your passport. It is data only no LTE calling so having a dual sim phone helps.


----------



## Stanski (Feb 11, 2022)

Thanks for the info, will seek more knowledge when we arrive.  Packed job in yesterday, Booked ferry for Sunday 13 Feb from Newhaven, fingers crossed the LFT results come through from RANDOX for travel permission.
Had considered Morocco - see no ferries at present, hopefully that will change.

Odd thing for Spain is the online Health Form is only designed for Flight or Ferry arrivals, so assume border control will be comfy with us driving.


----------



## shaunr68 (Feb 13, 2022)

I am in Spain at the moment using a Llamaya SIM in my MiFi box.  As long as there is sufficient credit on your account it will renew for another month automatically.  You will get a text message to the SIM number the day before your 30 days expires saying "LLAMAYA: esta noche vamos a proceder a renovar tu tarifa, recuerda tener saldo suficiente en tu linea" which according to Google Translate says "LLAMAYA: tonight we are going to renew your rate, remember to have enough balance on your line."

To top up log into your account here and follow the link  to "Regcarga":  https://mi.llamaya.com/


----------



## Stanski (Feb 15, 2022)

Have found tesco mobile is free roaming, upgraded PAYG data bundle at Port, so current thinking is to use phone tether to pc, then see how it works. Thanks to all.  Will report on progress.


----------



## Stanski (Feb 15, 2022)

Stanski said:


> Have found tesco mobile is free roaming, upgraded PAYG data bundle at Port, so current thinking is to use phone tether to pc, then see how it works. Thanks to all.  Will report on progress.


Have just stopped for the night in The Tarn Region at a quaint town called LEGUEPIE, NE of Toulouse, and have for the first time tethered the wife's Samsung A21 to the PC.  Using the charging cable direct to USB port, had to switch off "Conserve Mobile Data" on the phone, select USB Tether and opened the PC to find it was working straight away.  Bloody Marvellous.
Next will be to see if I can get TV.


----------



## Stanski (Feb 15, 2022)

SHould also have said - used Wildcamping POI app for the first time to find this place - Bloody Marvellous (Squared)


----------

